# What kind of livestock do you keep?



## CherryBlosson

What kind of Livestock do you keep? Are you breeding horses or Cattle and if both what are the essential differences you find in raising them? It would be interesting to know your experiences.


----------



## wildseed

My Grandad used to keep Pigs up in Yorkshire and he was very proud of his job. He used to really enjoy it. I would like to keep livestock but I don't quite know what yet!


----------



## BCFENCE

Black angus cattle, have around 30 head right now and trying to get around 60 head, just takes time and o yes , money LOL.
THOMAS


----------



## Erock813

125 head of cattle...2 sheep...3 goats....10 cats...1 dog...2 kids...


----------



## CantonHayGuy

Horses, mule, llamas and goats. Someday I would like to try my hand at raising just a handful beef cattle.


----------



## swmnhay

Holstein fats usually 150-200 hd on feed.Somtimes dairy hfrs none at the moment.and about 20 cats,want some?


----------



## smyers

25 head black cows,11 chickens,6 pigs,2 dogs,2 goats,and 2 girls 4&7


----------



## timok

4 nurse cows (1 blackangus/guernsey,1 black angus/holstein ,1 red angus 1 Braunvieh) 1 black angus bull, 7 baby calves 4 dogs 6 head of horses 
take care Tim


----------



## Rider61

Six horses, chickens, cats. LOL I grow horse hay for myself and for sale.


----------



## goldenpennyelk

Raisen elk on this farm. 2 horses (1 a loaner from deployed GI) Chickens cats and Daisy the greatest dog ever.


----------



## downtownjr

Just picked up my first 8 calves today...some black and red Angus.


----------



## rob_cook2001

14 running quarter horses, black angus cows and some dogs and cats.
Robert


----------



## Mike120

I've got 33 horses out there right now (3 dogs, 10 cats, 3 chickens, 4 rabbits.). We breed warmbloods and train Hunter/Jumpers.


----------



## barnrope

CherryBlosson said:


> What kind of Livestock do you keep? Are you breeding horses or Cattle and if both what are the essential differences you find in raising them? It would be interesting to know your experiences.


There is a lot of difference between raising breeding horses and a cow calf beef operation. Horses need a different quality hay for one thing. Horses are not nearly as tolerant to dusty or moldy hay as cows. They are much pickier grazing down a pasture. There is way too much politics involved in raising horses. It used to be that if a horse didn't work out for pleasure or work you could sell it to the slaughter house and sometimes you could get a very good price for them.

A horse takes 11+ months for gestation. If you want to move up the date of your next foal, good luck. A cows is about 9 months and it is much easier to get a calf every year.

Having raised both horses and cattle, I have found the cow calf operation to be the most enjoyable. We also pasture farrow sows every summer. In the good ole days we were farrowing 300 sows out in A frame huts. We still run about 50 head of sows in the summer. The sows are a lot of work especially when it rains, but its hard to beat watching the sows and baby pigs out on the pasture and dirt.


----------



## Oliver77

6 boar goats and 6 acres of hay and 1 acre pasture


----------



## snipe67

we raised 5 white angus cattle, 15 sheep, 5 alpacas, 16 horses and a 3 dairy cattle









all of them are amazing and we breed them..


----------



## Dolphin

At the time of this post, two mustangs, eight dogs, 27 chickens and some whitetail deer stopping by to feed the dogs now and then.


----------



## bowlnchamp219

Herd of Polled Herefords and a miscellaneous bunch of other animals.


----------



## Haymike56

We breed White Park Cattle raise the calves as freezer beef. we also have ducks, chickens, a turkey, 2 alpacas 1 lama, 2 minature donkeys minature horse plenty of cats and dogs. Why? Because my wife loves animals!


----------



## jeroberts

Certified Black Angus Cows


----------



## jdhayboy

350 head of cross bred cattle; We run what i call a #2cow bred to a #1 bull = a good calf. Put a #1 cow with a #2 bull doesnt work out to well. A lot of the people in our area have a hard time spending money on a good bull but in my opinion its a necessity.


----------



## mlappin

Around 70 cow/calves which are a Angus/Hereford cross. Straight angus are nuts, straight hereford lack the size, cross em and get a calmer critter that bulks up rather quickly. Make excellent garbage disposals for the hay I don't want anyone to see.

Thought about getting rid of the cows before and just raising feeders, but I like watching the calves in the summer pasture.

3 Australian Shepards and a bunch of disposable barncats.


----------



## OKHay

220 Simmental Cross Cow-Calf pairs, 10 Simmental/Angus Bulls all homozygous Black and Polled, 1 Grey Horse, 1 Dumb Dog, 7 Cats (Which I Hate but not my choice. Probably have multiplied by tomorrow. So count not definite.) Had good luck with the cattle both in the field and at the Market. Key to good calves are good bulls. Don't go cheap on the bull.


----------



## EGIVAN

A few texas longhorn cattle, a horse, too many chickens, and 3 dogs. the longhorns make some great tasting beef with very low cholesterol and fat. they are pretty too.


----------

